
Biosensors to monitor U.S. students' attentiveness - petethomas
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-education-gates-idUSBRE85C17Z20120613
======
kafkaesq
_Gates officials hope the devices, known as Q Sensors, can become a common
classroom tool, enabling teachers to see, in real time, which kids are tuned
in and which are zoned out._

"Common" as in mandatory soon enough, no doubt.

